# How to clean your sprinkler heads



## fireguy (Mar 9, 2012)

todays funny is brought to you by ehow.com

http://www.ehow.com/how_8128844_clean-fire-sprinklers.html

followed by how to replace a sprinkler head

http://www.ehow.com/how_6472078_replace-fire-sprinkler-heads.html

Tomorrows class will be on how a douche made of Coca Cola will prevent pregnancy.  Sponsered by Pespi Cola


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow!

What in the world?


----------



## rshuey (Mar 9, 2012)

The schools around here must go through a crapload of vinegar!


----------



## GBrackins (Mar 9, 2012)

Now I know what to do with that batch of "bad wine" I made ...


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 9, 2012)

"ceiling-mounted fire sprinklers are usually triggered when a smoke alarm goes off."

starts off bad and gose  underground form there. maybe web postings should be subject to peer review


----------



## brudgers (Mar 9, 2012)

TheCommish said:
			
		

> "ceiling-mounted fire sprinklers are usually triggered when a smoke alarm goes off."


  That's how it works in the movies.


----------



## fireguy (Mar 10, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> That's how it works in the movies.


And they all go off at the same time!


----------



## Msradell (Mar 10, 2012)

Now that I have had my laugh for the morning my day can continue!  The replacement article is OK but misses some steps but the cleaning article is so off base it's ridiculous!


----------



## ICE (Mar 10, 2012)

I stopped reading when I got to the part about detaching the nipple.


----------

